# please advise



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Peter 
Happy new year to you
I don't really know if I'm asking the right person but I'm due to start ICSI 31.12.02 and am suffering from bad panic attacks (not just the treatment) and am worried that when the embryos are put back that if I panic it will ruin everything.
Is it worth me going ahead as at the moment I can't control the attacks.
Love Clare x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Clare,

Just thought i should mention that Peter is away until the 3rd of Jan, but then his daughter is going into hospital so we don't have a fixed date that he is coming back on-line.

I hope you don't mind but i took the liberty of doing some research and found a site which actually may give some some indication as to why you are having the panic attacks and some ways of trying to control them, http://www.paniccenter.net, i don't know if it will help but i hope it will.

Maybe phoning Barts would help as i think that this is an emergency, i don't know your circumstances but this treatment doesn't come cheap and of course you want it to work, so i would say phone them and ask before using any of your meds.

Take care

Mel

x x x x x x

P.S - Remember the offer still stands and you can ring me at home.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Clare,

I would advise you to seek help about the panic attacks via your GP. There is medication you can take and also other options such as hypnosis.

Hope this helps,

Peter



Clare said:


> Peter
> Happy new year to you
> I don't really know if I'm asking the right person but I'm due to start ICSI 31.12.02 and am suffering from bad panic attacks (not just the treatment) and am worried that when the embryos are put back that if I panic it will ruin everything.
> Is it worth me going ahead as at the moment I can't control the attacks.
> Love Clare x


----------

